
Waymo’s Move to Sell Lidar Units Is a Bet on a Bigger Market - lawrenceyan
https://www.wired.com/story/waymo-selling-lidar-fought-uber-protect/
======
partingshots
So are Mobileye/Velodyne pretty much going to go bankrupt because of this?

